# shhhhhh....don't tell anyone, YES is on Dish



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Kind of anyway. MLB network is showing the YES broadcast of Yankees vs Blue Jays game. I'm kind of surprised YES would allow one of their broadcasts to be seen on Dish even this way considering the absolute refusal of Dish/YES to come to any kind of agreement ever.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

tsmacro said:


> Kind of anyway. MLB network is showing the YES broadcast of Yankees vs Blue Jays game. I'm kind of surprised YES would allow one of their broadcasts to be seen on Dish even this way considering the absolute refusal of Dish/YES to come to any kind of agreement ever.


I would imagine that the MLB Network can transmit whatever feeds it likes. Whether a channel has a dispute with a provider or not, is probably a moot point as far as MLBN is concerned.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Agreed..


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

epokopac said:


> I would imagine that the MLB Network can transmit whatever feeds it likes. Whether a channel has a dispute with a provider or not, is probably a moot point as far as MLBN is concerned.


 most yankee games on MLB are blacked out in NYC


----------

